# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  CSV Donau

## stargate525

Hey guys,

After getting some good feedback on my last deckplan, I figured I might as well post some of the parts I've got done on my newest, insanely overambitious project here for feedback as well. 

The first two decks are posted here. The third one is too big for the upload; until I can get a smaller one made up, you'll have to go offsite.

http://stargate525.deviantart.com/ar...ck-3-160248142

----------


## mearrin69

Awesome. Reminds me of an old Traveller RPG book. Shipbuilder's Guide or something like that. Also a little like the diagrams in WEG's book about the Death Star. Nice work.
M

----------


## cfds

I like it. The design is well thought through, even the heads for the crew are there. And I absulutely dig the idea with the moduls.

----------


## Diamond

That's pretty cool.

One question: on the large deck plan (the one you've got linked to DA), there's what looks like a small hallway behind the isolation chambers, but it looks as though there's no access to it apart from through the chambers themselves.  Just wondering what the purpose of that was.

Oh, and repped!   :Very Happy:

----------


## stargate525

There's a short hallway along the inside of the module which allows access back there. It's not the best setup, I admit, but it's the most efficient space-wise. 

And thanks for the rep!

----------


## stargate525

Here's the fourth deck. Of seven. Plus the five-view. WHEE...

----------


## Redrobes

Given you a good clubbing with my rep stick - very nice deck plans going on there.

----------


## arsheesh

Yeah, that's pretty nifty alright!

----------


## stargate525

Thanks a bunch guys. 

Here's a modified deck 4. I was able to finagle some parts of deck 5, and the officer's lounge now has a dumb waiter.

...And I forgot to put in the windows. XD

----------


## Jaxilon

Dude! This is cool stuff.

----------


## Diamond

Damn, keep up the good work, man.  I really like the clean look of these, and the attention to detail is astounding, right down to the variant furniture positionings in the cabins.

Question:  What's the purpose of the large open space in the middle of the forward civilian/press liason quarters?

----------


## stargate525

The idea of the large space is that it will help with traffic flow in and around the airlocks. It also allows for standing assemblies, receptions, and as an ooverflow area for the mess hall. 

Just a general all-purpose space, really.

----------


## stargate525

Here's deck 5, the support and medical systems.

----------


## rdanhenry

Deck 5: "MORGUE": "The room can also perform autopsies." Is this correct as written, it does automated autopsies?
"CYROGENICS": "otheriwse" should be "otherwise".
You might also want to label what appears to be a fleet of escape pods.
This nitpickings aside, another impressive deck plan.

----------


## stargate525

> Deck 5: "MORGUE": "The room can also perform autopsies." Is this correct as written, it does automated autopsies?
> "CYROGENICS": "otheriwse" should be "otherwise".
> You might also want to label what appears to be a fleet of escape pods.
> This nitpickings aside, another impressive deck plan.


Well, it's correct much in the same way that an OR can perform surgery. MOre that it can support the action, not that the room itself does it. Thanks, though, for pointing out the typo.

----------


## stargate525

And here's decks six and seven, completing the floor plan section of this ship. Now all I've got left to do is the five-view.

Before I add colors, I was planning on doing something similar to one of my other ships' three-views (that's the second image down there). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make the colors look a little bit less... flat, I guess, is the word I'm looking for.

----------


## rdanhenry

MAINTENANCE SHUTTLE: "carrying our repairs" s/b "carrying ou*t* repairs"
REPAIR AND FABRICATION BAY: "drafting table allow for" s/b "drafting table allow*s* for"
LIQUID STORAGE TANKS: "can go an*d* average" s/b "can go an average"

The VALERIE: "chance" s/b "change"

Congratulations on a well-thought-out design to the Nova class. That really is amazing. What software are you using and how long does it take you to complete a deck?

----------


## stargate525

> MAINTENANCE SHUTTLE: "carrying our repairs" s/b "carrying ou*t* repairs"
> REPAIR AND FABRICATION BAY: "drafting table allow for" s/b "drafting table allow*s* for"
> LIQUID STORAGE TANKS: "can go an*d* average" s/b "can go an average"
> 
> The VALERIE: "chance" s/b "change"


Rawr. Annoying typos are annoying. Thanks for pointing them out; I'll change them.




> Congratulations on a well-thought-out design to the Nova class. That really is amazing. What software are you using and how long does it take you to complete a deck?


It's done completely in GIMP, with a few preliminary sketches to settle the design. The time taken depends a lot on the deck. Decks 1, 2, 5, and 6, for example, took maybe two or three hours. The big decks (3-5), on the other hand, probably took on the order of 15-20 each. I didn't time myself, but next time I will, just to see how much time I've wasted.

----------


## rdanhenry

Actually, it's quite clean text for something that hasn't gone through a real proofreading process. It's very hard to check your own work, because your mind sees what it "knows" is there all too often, regardless of what the eyes try to tell it.

Any chance you'll make a tutorial? (Or is there one already?)

----------


## stargate525

> Any chance you'll make a tutorial? (Or is there one already?)


You want one? 

*whistles*

I suppose I could... It wouldn't actually be too terribly difficult... Hmm.

----------


## altasilvapuer

"Holographic projector set into the table can display mission-relevant information, communications, *or films for movie Thursdays.*"

WIN!  I love it, heh.

Sidenote: "Holographic projector" should probably be preceded by an article (A, The, etc).

-asp

----------


## RobA

"real world" projector video clip:  http://runevision.com/3d/anims/hologram.asp#video

and a link to the clip itself... http://runevision.com/3d/anims/hologram.mpg

-Rob A>

----------


## Vooddoo-fire

So your using gimp...Can you do a quick tut on the ship fillers like the chairs and such or point me in the direction of one. Your deck plans are some of the best i have seen and i think the sell to the public quality.

Vooddoo

----------


## stargate525

Wow. Thanks for the complement. 

As for the furniture and console stuff, I built most of them from the ground-up, using some other design specs as inspiration, and have them sitting in a template .xcf for easy retrieval. Every time I need a new piece, I build it and then add it to the template file. It's got quite a large amount of stuff now. 

I suppose I could make a tutorial... hmm.

And by the by, I noticed that I never put deck three up on here. Let me rectify that.

----------


## Aval Penworth

> Wow. Thanks for the complement. 
> 
> As for the furniture and console stuff, I built most of them from the ground-up, using some other design specs as inspiration, and have them sitting in a template .xcf for easy retrieval. Every time I need a new piece, I build it and then add it to the template file. It's got quite a large amount of stuff now. 
> 
> I suppose I could make a tutorial... hmm.


Or you could share your template.  :Blush:

----------


## rdanhenry

Awesome work, but again I caught a couple of typos.
PROBE BAYS offer to launch "brobes"
The HOT ROOM has "aounts of heat", missing the "m" in "amounts"

----------


## stargate525

Rawr. Evil typos are evil. I'll get on to fixing those.

And as for the template... I could... But where would the fun in that be?  :Very Happy:

----------


## cfds

Every time I see this thread I am reminded of my own ship project that is fitfully slumbering on my hard drive and will probably never reach this level of detail. Perhaps I will wake it today...

----------

